# raspberry pi or alternatives.



## Tribalgeek (Feb 2, 2013)

found better alternatives for raspberry pi. do suggest what to buy. budget 4k max.

1)Raspberry Pi Ebay

2)FXI Cotton Candy

3)MK 802 Mini PC 

I am perticularly interested in MK 802. Please Suggest.


----------



## shyamsn00 (Feb 2, 2013)

What is your need?


----------



## Tribalgeek (Feb 2, 2013)

1080p playback, surfing and usual apps. no high end games.


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 2, 2013)

Tribalgeek said:


> 1080p playback, surfing and usual apps. no high end games.



both has it.so its now between linux and android.


----------



## shyamsn00 (Feb 2, 2013)

Pi is incredibly more versatile t han the other two, but if all that the MK802 offers are all that YOU WILL EVER need, go for it.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Feb 2, 2013)

mk 802 i like because it has 1gb ram and 1 ghz processor better than the pi.  is mk 802 is reliable?  Also the pi is reliable?


----------



## Tribalgeek (Feb 6, 2013)

why no replies guys, need help over here.


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 6, 2013)

Tribalgeek said:


> why no replies guys, need help over here.



both are good,buy the pi if you want linux.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Feb 9, 2013)

thanks guys for replies. ordered mk802 and raspberry pi. 

will update pics when arrived.


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 9, 2013)

^youre going to get best of both worlds..hehe


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 10, 2013)

For your need MK812 was enough. Raspberry pi can't run Android anyways. (except some super modded exception)


----------

